# Automatic lane change is not working any more on EAP but works on TACC



## scadaguru (Aug 23, 2018)

I am noticing error when I try to do automatic lane change by doing lane change signal while on EAP, which reads "Automatic lane change unavailable, If issue persists, contact Tesla Service".

As mentioned on the subject line it works on TACC but does not on EAP. I am on version 34.1 and started noticing after upgrade to 34.1 from 28.X.

I have tried few different things to find more details like driving on different highways/freeways/Tollways same results. 
Tried first on EAP, got error, tried next (immediately) worked on TACC. Tried during night as well day light, Tried lane change to left side vs right side but same results.

One more small thing I have noticed is while parking in the garage earlier it used to show thin line (yellow/red color) for obstacles with distance in the inches with beep, which no longer does but shows the car(s) only and no beep.

Anyone else can confirm/refuse the issue?
Thanks


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

scadaguru said:


> Tried first on EAP, got error, tried next (immediately) worked on TACC


there isn't any auto lane change in TACC, just EAP so not sure what you mean by it works in TACC.

also, have you reported the issue to Tesla or called service?


----------



## scadaguru (Aug 23, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> there isn't any auto lane change in TACC, just EAP so not sure what you mean by it works in TACC.
> also, have you reported the issue to Tesla or called service?


When I do TACC and turn on lane change signal it does change the lane automatically. But it doesn't when I have EAP on.
I have not called Tesla yet.


----------



## scadaguru (Aug 23, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> there isn't any auto lane change in TACC, just EAP so not sure what you mean by it works in TACC.
> 
> also, have you reported the issue to Tesla or called service?


Let me verify that, may be the car drifted to other lane and not the auto lane change did it, as I realized that auto steer happens only in full EAP engaged not only in TACC. 
Thanks


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

scadaguru said:


> When I do TACC and turn on lane change signal it does change the lane automatically. But it doesn't when I have EAP on.
> I have not called Tesla yet.


That's not possible.

Auto lane change and auto steer are separate from TACC which simply maintains speed and follow distance.

As an aside, in the picture you shared, I noticed that the lanes on either side of you are not outlined in gray. That's also a dead giveaway that auto lane change is unavailable. That said, I've never seen an error though so definitely worth a service call.


----------



## scadaguru (Aug 23, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's not possible.
> 
> Auto lane change and auto steer are separate from TACC which simply maintains speed and follow distance.
> 
> As an aside, in the picture you shared, I noticed that the lanes on either side of you are not outlined in gray. That's also a dead giveaway that auto lane change is unavailable. That said, I've never seen an error though so definitely worth a service call.


Thanks for the good information. My understanding is while using TACC/EAP it shows blue lines otherwise gray lines. Should it turn gray from blue during auto lane change?
Thanks


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

scadaguru said:


> Thanks for the good information. My understanding is while using TACC/EAP it shows blue lines otherwise gray lines. Should it turn gray from blue during auto lane change?
> Thanks


The lane you are in will show blue lines. The other lanes will have gray lines if auto lane change is available.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

scadaguru said:


> Thanks for the good information. My understanding is while using TACC/EAP it shows blue lines otherwise gray lines. Should it turn gray from blue during auto lane change?
> Thanks


Just to add to what @iChris93 said, when you activate a lane change the solid blue line on the side you are moving through will become a dashed lane.

The gray lines show your lane, when not using autosteer and when using autosteer the gray lines will outline the lanes directly left and right.

Here's an example for you with the outer gray lines...


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm going to guess you have an issue with one or more of your proximity sensors. Regardless of Auto Lane Change you should still be seeing the parking sensor guidelines when parking or close to another car. Also if you are attempting to change lanes using Auto Lane Change on a road where it is restricted or into a lane it cannot see, it simply does not change lanes. The directional just continues to flash and the car will wait for you to change lanes, you will not receive an error. Auto Lane Change uses the proximity sensors to check and see if the adjacent lane is clear. If there was an issue with the sensors, that would cause the error. I would call Tesla service.


----------



## scadaguru (Aug 23, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just to add to what @iChris93 said, when you activate a lane change the solid blue line on the side you are moving through will become a dashed lane.
> 
> The gray lines show your lane, when not using autosteer and when using autosteer the gray lines will outline the lanes directly left and right.
> 
> ...


This is helpful. I don't see those adjacent lines. I will call support and see how it goes. Thank you so much.


----------



## scadaguru (Aug 23, 2018)

ER1C8 said:


> I'm going to guess you have an issue with one or more of your proximity sensors. Regardless of Auto Lane Change you should still be seeing the parking sensor guidelines when parking or close to another car. Also if you are attempting to change lanes using Auto Lane Change on a road where it is restricted or into a lane it cannot see, it simply does not change lanes. The directional just continues to flash and the car will wait for you to change lanes, you will not receive an error. Auto Lane Change uses the proximity sensors to check and see if the adjacent lane is clear. If there was an issue with the sensors, that would cause the error. I would call Tesla service.


Appreciate your help, let's see what support says.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

scadaguru said:


> Appreciate your help, let's see what support says.


Just to make sure, did you actually turn Auto Lane Change on? This is a setting that you have to enable (on the same screen you enable autosteer on).


----------



## scadaguru (Aug 23, 2018)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Just to make sure, did you actually turn Auto Lane Change on? This is a setting that you have to enable (on the same screen you enable autosteer on).


Yes, I have it on from the day one I got the car. It was working about week back and stopped working. I have verified that is still set, in fact I did turn it off all (AP, Auto steer, summon) and turn back on, still not working.


----------



## Jthender (Nov 20, 2018)

Any update on this? I’m seeing a similar issue the past few days.


----------



## scadaguru (Aug 23, 2018)

Jthender said:


> Any update on this? I'm seeing a similar issue the past few days.


It was driver side front ultrasnoic sensor bad and service center had to order and then installed, total turn around time was about two weeks.


----------

